# Raise your own baby betta...HM and DT fry for sale/adoption.



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Well I've been thinking...and I pretty much realized that I failed at raising my multicolor spawn. They're really small for their age. I'm going to be doing another spawn or 2 this weekend, and I just want to focus on trying to power grow them instead. So this is a special opportunity for you guys. I'm going to be selling/adopting out my fry to PET HOMES ONLY.
In the box I'll also include a few goodies (Different types of food) to keep these guys happy the first few days until you could get your own. I'm going to keep a couple and sell the rest. I already have someone that might be interested in one of my selleable DTs, so I'm not going to be posting them here until I get a sure answer.;-)

Here are the guys for sale with prices....

MG HM.... $10




















Multi HM....$7



















Multi HM (1 ventral)....$3


















I still have 4 fry in the growout (3 HM's 1 DT) that have SBD, who will be adoptable to good homes. Like I said above,I still also have 2 DT's that haven't been posted on here because someone is interested in one of them.

Keep in mind none of the guys are sexable yet so make sure you have an individual home ready just incase the fry turns out to be male. 

Shipping costs are $15-18 for Priority and $30-35 for Express.

Thanks for looking. Send me a PM if interested.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Anyone?


----------



## bamsuddenimpact (Jan 25, 2011)

If I had the money right now, I totally would


----------



## coolcucumber (Jan 16, 2011)

Ahh D: i want one so bad. the one with only 1 ventral xD its so cute

but im too poor right now D:


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

oh, gawd. i LOVE raising baby fry! ;v; my Chappy Belle, i raised from a 4 week old fry, and got to watch her as she grew all her little fins, then as she colored up, as she got bigger, developed her dragon scales, then at 8 weeks old, i was so excited because i found out she was a Chappy Belle!

if i had the room and money, i'd jump on this!


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

Any females?


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

anglnarnld said:


> Any females?


Like I said, they're not sexable yet...So if you're interested,I would get at least a 1g container just incase.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

PMed ya.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

....MG HM is pending....


----------



## dipsydoodlenoodle (Mar 3, 2010)

If you were shipping to the uk I soo would. I hope you get good homes for them soon


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

awww.. they are adorable. Hope you find them homes


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Well you know what...I've been thinking. I was originally going to keep this guy but I think I'll sell him too.

Multi HM... $10


----------



## BettasForever (Jan 18, 2011)

Sadly I don't know if my parents will let me get one. I am under 13 so it really stinks. My dad got me a new tank for Comet so that means I have an extra bowl to put the baby in (if i get one) until i get another tank.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

*bump* 
No one else is interested?


----------



## SimplyPeaChe (Dec 28, 2010)

i am. but im wondering how you accept payment.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

I kind of like the little guy/girl with one ventral.  But things are up in the air right now with most of my tanks, so I probably shouldn't spring for anything.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

SimplyPeaChe said:


> i am. but im wondering how you accept payment.


I accept Paypal only.


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

oh I'm interested...just lacking in the space and time to take care of a little bugger. Perhaps in the future? i love fry! theyre so adorable!


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

I am willing but doubt you can ship to canada :-( which is why i never said anything before.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Yeah unfortunately,I can only ship to the continental US.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I would SO take one but I've got enough fry of my own lol.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Here are the 2 healthy DTs.

Steel Multi DT...$7





















Multi DT...$10


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

awwwww the multi is looking so pretty!


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Sadly I don't have any room time or money! :'D I hope you find good homes for all of them though! =]


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Yeah I knew selling these guys out would be hard, but I just thought it would be a great experience for someone that doesn't have the space to raise a whole spawn to be able to raise just one little guy...


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

^i agree with that one...like I said id LOOOOVE to raise a baby...i just dont have the space...I wouldn't be able to give him the best home.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

If someone gives them at least a 1g home, I would be fine with that. As long as good feedings and water changes are done of course.


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

now i wish my 1gal hadnt leaked ;_;


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

OK. Now I want that steel DT. o-o


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

If you're interested shoot me a PM.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Oh BTW I forgot to mention. PM me if you have any questions about how to care for these guys. I'll try to type up a little caresheet.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

It's just a pain, because I don't have my own place yet I'm at the mercy of those whom I'm living with. I have a spare two gallon, spare heater, spare decor.... but there's only like a 5% chance they'll let me order a fish right now. :c


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

So it looks like the MG is not going to be taken after all so he is once again available.


----------



## BettaLover659 (Oct 14, 2010)

Ohh i really want the MG!! I probably wont be allowed though!


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

I really hope you get to rehome these little ones. They will sure grow up to be stunning! You should post pictures of the parents to show the type of fish these are. 
I'm currently raising 10 juvies and just bought another 4 from Karen which will go to the breeding tank in a few weeks so I can't take any more. 

I wish those people who want to breed because they think raising and selling fish is a breeze would read this thread. Here you have babies from a beautiful top line and it's still hard to find homes for them. Can you guys imagine how much harder it is to find homes for fish with unpopular traits?

Best of luck with the little ones.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

vilmarisv said:


> I really hope you get to rehome these little ones. They will sure grow up to be stunning! You should post pictures of the parents to show the type of fish these are.
> I'm currently raising 10 juvies and just bought another 4 from Karen which will go to the breeding tank in a few weeks so I can't take any more.
> 
> *I wish those people who want to breed because they think raising and selling fish is a breeze would read this thread. Here you have babies from a beautiful top line and it's still hard to find homes for them. Can you guys imagine how much harder it is to find homes for fish with unpopular traits?*
> ...


+100 :lol:

Thanks for the good luck wishes.


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

I love the Steel DT! Especially since my LFS don't sell them here. Just don't have that much for shipping currently! Hope they find great homes!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Yeah he's a cutie. And that's too bad...Thanks for the interest though.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Here are a couple of pictures of the parents...

Multicolor HM Male











MG HM Female


----------



## bribri92 (Dec 26, 2010)

Good luck with finding them homes, they're beautiful!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow, the parents are gorgeous. You got doubletails from those?! How did that happen?!!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

If both parents carry the DT gene they will throw DT fry even if the gene isn't expressed. Same thing happened with my first spawns. Neither parent was DT but I got some decent looking DT fry. Wish they would have survived.


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

I totally would if I didn't already have so many. My husband would also not be so happy.  They are soooo cute!


----------



## SimplyPeaChe (Dec 28, 2010)

I could afford 2, id like it if they are most likely female. If they turn out to be male, oh well.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

SimplyPeaChe said:


> I could afford 2, id like it if they are most likely female. If they turn out to be male, oh well.


Send me a PM with pictures of who you're interested in.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Multi HM and Steel DT are pending....


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

....


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

I have a 2.5 gallon tank available. If I wasn't gone all of March, I would so get one. Unfortunatly I'm going on my parents dream vacation, I want to breed and this would be such a cool expirience. If I could I'd ask for the steel blue DBT... but I'd need a cycled tank for him/her. Oh well, I guess if I can't afford a larger tank later on then I'll temporarily keep that copper delta in that 2.5 gallon tank... Oh well. 

If you ever do this again and I have tanks available I'll certainly agree to take a fry off your hands. That day is not today /=


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

I wish i could get one


----------



## Opiomorphus (Jan 30, 2011)

*Interested*

Hey there, I might be interested in trying to adopt the HM MG fry. Check out my PM for details. Thanks!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

*Bump*


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

How much harder is it to tend to fry? Im in love with a few and have a 5 gal cycled... I could divide it..... >,> Idk idk idk but Im in looovoeeeeee...


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

PewPewPew said:


> How much harder is it to tend to fry? Im in love with a few and have a 5 gal cycled... I could divide it..... >,> Idk idk idk but Im in looovoeeeeee...


 The hard part is over...now you just need to keep them super clean (daily cleanings) and well fed.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Ohh. (Awesome!) How long would they be in that stage? I assume I couldnt put him in my cycled tank, which gets cleaned regularly, but not daily. I have a 1.5, though, but no heater for it! D; Unless, if I got one, and ds2009 truly looovess me, I could borrow his XD


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Send me a PM if you're interested.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

*** The MG HM has been taken.  ***


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Bump...Come on guys


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Ok guys since I really need to sell these guys I have a deal for you. ;-)

If anybody buys one of the $10 dollar fry, (If they want) they could get ONE of these guys for free. (You pick)








































Come on guys PLEASE help me out here.


----------



## roboglitz (Feb 20, 2011)

beat2020 said:


> Ok guys since I really need to sell these guys I have a deal for you. ;-)
> 
> If anybody buys one of the $10 dollar fry, (If they want) they could get ONE of these guys for free. (You pick)
> 
> ...


I actually have a 2.5 gallon tank that has space for a divider, if you would be okay with that. They're beautiful and I would love to take a couple of them. I might have a 2 gallon tank somewhere too. I would need to pick up another heater, but I can manage that. How much would shipping be if I were to buy two? You're in California too, right?


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Roboglitz, I sent you a PM.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

*** The Multi DT and the first Multi HM on page 6 have been taken.  ***


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

*** The 1 ventral Multi HM has been taken  ***


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

*** The Steel DT multi has been taken ***

Well thanks guys all of the healthy babies have found homes.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Yay!! I'm so happy they've all found homes in such short time. I hope we'll get to see pics as they grow from the people who took them.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Yeah I hope we get spammed with pictures of their progress as well.


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Oh you know I'll spam away!


----------



## roboglitz (Feb 20, 2011)

beat2020 said:


> Yeah I hope we get spammed with pictures of their progress as well.


I definitely plan on taking lots of pictures. :-D


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

If anyone spawns a purple betta I have DIBS lol!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They're beautiful babies. I'm glad they have homes now.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

I will definitely post pictures. I can try to take a weekly picture to see how they develop over the months. I will take extra-special care of the one-ventralled fry


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

Very cute! Unfortunately, I live in Canada. I love them though. Good luck on finding them homes!


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

kathstew said:


> Very cute! Unfortunately, I live in Canada. I love them though. Good luck on finding them homes!


He/she already did, they mentioned it earlier in the thread lol


----------



## LucyLoofa (May 30, 2010)

Everything already sold?  I'm still interested.
Edit:
DRAT! and I just got money.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Lucy.. I've got two fry that are looking for homes still. PM me if your interested.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

1fish2fish said:


> Lucy.. I've got two fry that are looking for homes still. PM me if your interested.


Are they still up for grabs? Pm me if you would like.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

So far they are... neither are breeding quality though if that's what your looking for. These two are tiny tiny and would do best in a pet home.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

I have pet Bettas as well.  The only three that I have left are pets.. 
Are you selling them?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Yep.. $5 each to the right home. If your seriously interested send me a PM and I'll send you a little application.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Pmed you! :]


----------



## emmab321 (Dec 28, 2010)

ughhh... i love the one venteral one but i REALLY hope you have females because i keep them in a 10 and 20 gallon tank but... if there are any females that are not sold please contact me!


----------



## LucyLoofa (May 30, 2010)

1fish2fish said:


> Lucy.. I've got two fry that are looking for homes still. PM me if your interested.


 aw! I asked martinismommy. I didn't see this in time.
I'm sorry.
I might still be interested if my sister doesn't give me one of her fish to take care of.
I've got a 5 gallon and a 10 gallon begging for fish.
If you'll give me a bit of time I'll contact her.


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

Those bettas are sooooo cute! Love em'


----------

